# One oblique much bigger than other!



## Grosey (Feb 15, 2012)

Wasn't really sure where to put this issue so apologies if it's in the wrong section.

I am currently 4 weeks in to my first cycle of tbol 60mg ED and test E 600mg EW. Not sure if those details are relevant, but it's been the past 4 weeks or so that I have seen one oblique really start to develop.

While this is great, the other one, on the left is not progressing symmetrically. I do not do a great deal of Abs work as my bodyfat is not where it needs to be to fully see the benefit yet. I do the p90x ab ripper about once a week and that's it.

I know people will say I must be training one more than the other but I'm not, equal reps on each side dying the p90x. Are there any other exercises which could be coming in to play? Squats, Deadlifts?

I'm right handed (right oblique is bigger) if that information is of any use?

Anything causing this and will they even up over time? Simply training the left one to even it up doesn't feel like the answer but I could be wrong?

Thanks.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Pic's or its in your head.


----------



## Grosey (Feb 15, 2012)

Hah I'm not sure I could get a pic that would fully demonstrate it.... And then you'd all mock me for making it up!


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

is it the oblique on the opposite side to your dominant arm? So left side if you're right handed?


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

mate are u looking at ur obliques in diff lighting - i find this over dev of one side hard to believe

pose at all angles in diff light /spotlight from above/natural sunlight see if any diff

ask ur bird/mates what they think if they can see the diff from seeing u do the above

then post a pic lol


----------



## Grosey (Feb 15, 2012)

No, it's my dominant hand side that is bigger. Right hand, big right oblique.

Believe me, I've looked long and hard in all sorts of lights and angles before starting this post and opening myself up to the banter...

The right side is definitely bigger. I'll consider posting a pic for your entertainment purposes once I've had at least one bit of helpful advice


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Pics!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Pics

One of my obliques is slightly bigger than the one, but I don't know what they look like cause they're small and have a layer of fat over them

My right lat is significantly bigger than my left, ****es me right off


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

this board is full of genetic freaks :lol:


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> this board is full of genetic freaks :lol:


Saw this thread Tass and thought you had started it. Thought fcuk me cardio is going well then!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

LeBigMac said:


> Saw this thread Tass and thought you had started it. Thought fcuk me cardio is going well then!


Oi..Is that an insult !?! :cursing:


----------



## Grosey (Feb 15, 2012)

Chuckle, there is another thread where one chaps left side is growing faster than his right.... I think there is a bad batch of gear going round!


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Is it the same with your bollocks? Just cos your right handed doesnt mean your right bollock is bigger then your left.


----------



## Grosey (Feb 15, 2012)

No, it's not bigger, but it is lower!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Oi..Is that an insult !?! :cursing:


Hahahahahaha


----------

